# Autocruise EC461 Control Panel



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Can anyone advise me. We have a new Autocruise Startrail and for the first time I have kept the batteries topped up from our house mains. I turned her over this evening and BINGO she started and all read outs read fully charged...BUT on the control panel, (when I turned her over)both indicators on both battery lights were flashing green. Having thought about it, is it because I had not turned of the charger on the PSU unit that these lights flashed, as they have never flashed before.

Thanks

Dave & Jan :roll:


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Dave the two green indicators are flashing to show that the engine is running and that both of the batteries are connected together, ie that the alternator is charging the batteries.

If you do start the engine whilst the charger is working, then the sounder will sound to warn you to the fact that the mains is connected and that the engine is running.

I hope this helps clear up the matter?

But if you do need any further info then please let me know.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Ian. It wasnt connected to the mains. Just we have never seen them flashing before.

Thanks for you help.

Cheers

Dave & Jan :roll: :lol:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

DJBullman said:


> Thanks Ian. It wasnt connected to the mains. Just we have never seen them flashing before.
> 
> Thanks for you help.
> 
> ...


Hi Both
I didnt think there were any other startail owners out there as i have had mine 12 months and only seen I other Startrail

Cheers
Phill


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Phil

We have the Startrail since June...wots yours ? and where did you get it from ?

Dave & Jan


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

*ooops * should have read your post properly hee hee.

We love the Startrail its everything we wanted.

We will have to keep in touch and exchange info etc. We are learning all the time as she is our first.

Marquis at Preston is where ours is from.

Cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Dave and Jan
We got ours 12 months ago from Baldwins in Halifax. it was 8 months old when we got got it.
The bloke was selling up to move to tenerife and lost a load of money. Co incidntally i was looking for a startrail and met him on here so thats how i got it.
if you want to pm me and excahnge bits and bobs i am happy to do so

Phill and Pauline


----------

